# CS upgrade auf CS3 möglich und sinnvoll?



## Fourseasons (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich arbeite zur Zeit mit Photoshop CS. Hauptsächlich fotografiere ich kleine Produkte und bearbeite sie dann nach.
Eigentlich genügt das CS für meinen Nebenerwerb, aber ich denke dass man mit CS3 etwas komfortabler arbeiten könnte.
Möglicherweise versuche ich dann auch mal, meine DSLR-Fotos in RAW aufzunehmen.

Von der CS4-Version habe ich schon mehrfach gelesen, dass sie, vor allem bei älteren PC's, Probleme macht.

Deshalb jetzt nach langer Vorrede die Frage:
Kann ich mein CS auch auf CS3 upgraden. Ich finde im Net keine Möglichkeit.

Wer kann mir konkrete Auskunft geben?
Danke erstmal im Voraus!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Juni 2009)

Fourseasons hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich mein CS auch auf CS3 upgraden.


Ja, kannst du. Adobe bietet sogar die Möglichkeit des Upgrades von CS auf CS4.



			
				Fourseasons hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich finde im Net keine Möglichkeit.



Such einfach bei Google nach "Adobe Photoshop CS3 Upgrade".

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (7. Juni 2009)

Oh  Dann wird sich Dir mit RAW eine neue Welt eröffnen 
Kannst Du denn nicht das RAW-Plugin für CS benutzen ? 

Adobe bietet sogar auf seiner Seite die Upgrades an. Die Bucht ist genauso voll davon..

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Juni 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Adobe bietet sogar auf seiner Seite die Upgrades an.



Adobe bietet selbst keine Upgrades auf Photoshop CS3 mehr an. Da muss man schon anderswo nach Restposten schauen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fourseasons (7. Juni 2009)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Ja, kannst du. Adobe bietet sogar die Möglichkeit des Upgrades von CS auf CS4.
> 
> Such einfach bei Google nach "Adobe Photoshop CS3 Upgrade".
> 
> ...



Nichts für ungut, aber das ist ja fast eine Beleidigung. Auf die Idee, zu googeln, bin ich von ganz alleine gekommen.

Wenn Du aber selbst mal googelst, wirst du feststellen, daß entweder das upgrade von CS3 auf CS4 gemeint ist, oder der "Artikel unavaillable ist".

Ich hatte mir auch erhofft, Informationen zu bekommen, ob sich der Umstieg auf CS3 lohnt. Ich finde nirgens Infos, was in CS3 besser ist, außer dem Raw-Konverter.

Gruß 4seasons


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Juni 2009)

Fourseasons hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte mir auch erhofft, Informationen zu bekommen, ob sich der Umstieg auf CS3 lohnt. Ich finde nirgens Infos, was in CS3 besser ist, außer dem Raw-Konverter.



Ich kann diese Frage im Ausgangsposting nicht finden.
Die Frage war, ob man von CS auf CS3 upgraden kann.
Diese Frage habe ich dir beantwortet, sehr konkret.

Ich kann persönlich nichts dafür, wenn du keinen Anbieter mehr findest, der über ein halbes Jahr nach Erscheinen von CS4 noch CS3 auf Lager hat.

Was bei Photoshop CS4 "besser" ist als bei Photoshop CS3 kann jeder nur für sich selbst entscheiden, auf Basis dessen, was man mit Photoshop zu tun gedenkt. Aber sich zu informieren, was sich von CS3 zu CS4 geändert hat, dürfte leicht fallen, wenn man sich auf die Produktseiten von Adobe bemüht. Dort steht das in erstaunlicher Ausführlichkeit, sogar in leicht verdaulichen Häppchen als Videos aufbereitet.

Und wenn das nicht ausreicht, dann gibt es die kostenlose Trial-Version, die einem ebenfalls hilft sich zu orientieren.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fourseasons (7. Juni 2009)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann diese Frage im Ausgangsposting nicht finden.
> Die Frage war, ob man von CS auf CS3 upgraden kann.
> Diese Frage habe ich dir beantwortet, sehr konkret.



Oh Entschuldigung, ich glaube, da fühlt sich jemand "auf den Schlips getreten".
War aber garnicht so gemeint.

>Die Frage war, ob man von CS auf CS3 upgraden kann.
Du hast geantwortet, dass man sogar auf CS4 upgraden kann, - das war aber nicht die Frage, - und erst recht keine konkrete Antwort.

Und der Hinweis, dass ich ja googeln könne, der war natürlich konkret.
Du hast mir damit zwar durch die Blume, aber auch "konkret" gesagt, dass ich zu blöde bin, selbst erst einmal zu googlen, bevor ich ins Forum gehe.

Im Internet kann man natürlich mengenweise Angebote finden, aber eben keine Upgrades auf CS3.

Dass Du dafür veranwortlich bist, das es das nicht mehr gibt, hat doch niemand behauptet.

Ich entschuldige mich, daß ich lebe und mich erdreistet habe, hier überhaupt eine Frage zu stellen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Juni 2009)

Fourseasons hat gesagt.:


> >Die Frage war, ob man von CS auf CS3 upgraden kann.
> Du hast geantwortet, dass man sogar auf CS4 upgraden kann, - das war aber nicht die Frage, - und erst recht keine konkrete Antwort.


Da steht eindeutig "Ja, kannst du."
Eindeutiger geht es nicht. Ein bischen weniger Pampigkeit und genaueres Lesen würde *dir* helfen. Du bist der Fragende, also lies auch die Antworten korrekt, wenn du an Hilfe interessiert bist.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fourseasons (7. Juni 2009)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Da steht eindeutig "Ja, kannst du."
> Eindeutiger geht es nicht. Ein bischen weniger Pampigkeit und genaueres Lesen würde *dir* helfen. Du bist der Fragende, also lies auch die Antworten korrekt, wenn du an Hilfe interessiert bist.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



"ja kannst Du" ist ja eine tolle Hilfe. Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben, daß ich im Internet keine Möglichkeit finde.

Ich bedanke mich für deine Antwort, möchte aber auf diesem Niveau keine weitere Hilfe.


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo!





Fourseasons hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben, daß ich im Internet keine Möglichkeit finde.





			
				amazon.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Produktmerkmale*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Langt Dir denn diese Auskunft?

Allerdings ist der Artikel bei Amazon nicht (mehr) erhältlich.
Allgemein scheint es mit CS3 ganz schlecht auszusehen.
Entweder guckst Du dass Du irgendwo noch eine "gebrauchte" Version findest, oder Du nimmst gleich CS4 (ca. 300,- Euro als Upgrade).

Und um der Frage vorzugreifen: ja, auch CS4 kann man von CS upgraden.





			
				adobe.com hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ihre aktuelle Version
> Adobe Photoshop CS3, CS2 oder CS
> 
> Ihre gewünschte Version
> Adobe Photoshop CS4


Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Fourseasons (7. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!Langt Dir denn diese Auskunft?
> 
> Allerdings ist der Artikel bei Amazon nicht (mehr) erhältlich.
> Allgemein scheint es mit CS3 ganz schlecht auszusehen.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort!
Ich habe natürlich auch bei Amazon und Adobe nachgeschlagen und dabei keine Möglichkeit eines Upgrades auf CS3 gefunden.

Darum habe ich hier gepostet, weil ich hoffte, daß jemand eine Möglichkeit kennt.
Das Upgrade auf CS4 würde ich natürlich sofort machen, aber bei den Beurteilungen in Amazon werden massive Probleme geschildert.

Leider kenne ich auch nicht die Änderungen in CS3 dem CS gegenüber. Deshalb bin ich mir auch nicht wirklich sicher, ob ein Upgrade Vorteile bringt.
Ich habe ja in der Frage schon beschrieben, für was ich PS hauptsächlich nutze.
Die ganzen Multimedia-Erweiterungen interessieren  ich nicht.

Na ja, mal sehen, was morgen der Adobe Support dazu sagt.

Gruß fourseasons


----------



## smileyml (7. Juni 2009)

Jetzt nochmal das Ganze aus meiner Sicht. Wenn seit nun mehr gut einem halben Jahr CS4 auf dem Markt ist, gehe ich davon aus, das du evtl. noch bei Ebay oder irgendwo einer ruhigen Ecke ein CS3-Update oder überhaupt eine CS3 Version erhälst. Das dies logisch ist, sieht meines Erachtens jeder ein.

Ob und was dir ein Update grundsätzlich bringt, kann ein Außenstehender nur vermuten. Da du beschrieben hast, das du vorwiegend Fotos nachbearbeitest, könnte auch Lightroom eine Überlegung wert sein. Wirklich beurteilen kannst du das jedoch nur selbst!

Um beurteilen zu können ob die Neuerungen (CS im Vergleich zu CS3 oder CS4) für dich sinnvoll sind, ist angesichts der dazwischenliegenden Versionen etwas schwierig, da Porgramme in dieser Zeit einiges an Neuerungen und Änderungen mit sich bringen. Liest man beispielsweise die Neuerungen von CS4 sind die natürlich nur im direkten Vergleich mit dem Vorgänger zu sehen. Und da du dann einige Versionen davor liegst, wäre das meiner Meinung nach eine schier unlösbare Aufgabe für einen solchen Thread.
Ich denke da hilft die Trial am besten um dies für dich zu beurteilen.

Deinen Umgang mit den anderen Usern lasse ich soweit unkommentiert. Denn Erstens ändert es jetzt nichts und Zweitens solltest oder hast du gar darüber nachgedacht, wie weit dich ein solches Verhalten bei deiner Problemlösung in Zukunft bringt - hier und grundsätzlich.

...aber jeder wie er kann.
Grüße Marco


----------



## Fourseasons (7. Juni 2009)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Ob und was dir ein Update grundsätzlich bringt, kann ein Außenstehender nur vermuten. Da du beschrieben hast, das du vorwiegend Fotos nachbearbeitest, könnte auch Lightroom eine Überlegung wert sein. Wirklich beurteilen kannst du das jedoch nur selbst!
> 
> ...aber jeder wie er kann.
> Grüße Marco



Danke!
Ich hatte angenommen, daß bei so vielen Usern hier jemand mal von CS auf CS3 umgestiegen ist und mir seine Erfahrung mitteilen kann.

Gruß fourseasons


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juni 2009)

Man darf nicht vergessen das Photoshop nicht gerade billig ist. 
Dass da die Kritiken (für jeden Kleinkram) gleich entsprechend laut werden, dürfte wohl verständlich sein.
Möglicherweise hat Adobe ja aber auch auf das Problem reagiert und ein entsprechendes Patch rausgebracht, aber haben die Kritiker sowas auch berücksichtigt?! 
Auf die Beurteilungen würde ich also nicht zu viel geben.
Schliesslich kennt man die genauen Umstände, die zu Problemen geführt haben, nicht.
Ich bin mir jedenfalls sicher dass ich, wenn ich CS3 einsetzen würde, auch CS3 negativ kritisieren könnte. 

Wie smileyml schon sagt, gibt es Trail-Versionen.
Nur ein Test kann zeigen ob und welche Probleme bei Dir auftreten. 

Alternativ könntest Du aber auch auf andere Hersteller/Programme ein Auge werfen.
Z.B. GIMP, kostenlos und für verschiedene Plattform erhältlich.
Seit Version 2.6 auch mit Raw-Import, davor aber auch schon mit kostenlosen Plugins (z.B. UFRaw).
Lasse Dich von der Versionsnummer nicht teuschen, Bei Software die aus der "Welt" kommt wie GIMP es tut, fangen die Versionsnummern für gewöhnlich bei 0.1 oder 0.0.1 an.


----------



## Fourseasons (8. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Man darf nicht vergessen das Photoshop nicht gerade billig ist.
> Dass da die Kritiken (für jeden Kleinkram) gleich entsprechend laut werden, dürfte wohl verständlich sein.
> Möglicherweise hat Adobe ja aber auch auf das Problem reagiert und ein entsprechendes Patch rausgebracht, aber haben die Kritiker sowas auch berücksichtigt?!
> Auf die Beurteilungen würde ich also nicht zu viel geben.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort!
Dass es immer Nörgler gibt ist mir klar, aber es hat hier auch noch niemand geschrieben, dass er mit CS4 keine Probleme hat. Das wäre für mich doch mal eine beruhigende Aussage.

Eine andere Software als PS kommt für mich bzw. meine Arbeit nicht in Frage. Ich arbeite schon viele Jahre mit Photoshop und weiß es zu schätzen.

Die Trial-Version ist wahrscheinlich eine guet Möglichkeit. Daran hatte ich noch nicht gedacht, bzw. garnicht gewusst, dass es diese Möglichkeit gibt.

Gruß fourseasons


----------



## darkframe (10. Juni 2009)

Hi,

also ich habe *keine* Probleme mit Photoshop CS4, aber das wird Dir auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. Daher ist es IMHO wirklich das beste und einfachste, mal die Trialversion auszuprobieren, denn letztlich kannst nur Du selbst entscheiden, ob Du die CS4-Version tatsächlich brauchst und ob sie auf Deiner Hardware problemlos funktioniert.


----------

